

Ask HN: Viable concept or flop startup idea - ronaktal
https://DatKey.com

======
minalecs
The way I interpret this service is its an api for app developers to allow
users to use datkey to control what photos/content they want to share with
that application ?

~~~
ronaktal
Yes it's a service that opens a secure and selectable social content browser
for applications to use as an API.

~~~
minalecs
well as a app developer I don't know why I wouldn't just implement the
facebook api directly, it seems your app would limit what information was
accesible to me.

~~~
ronaktal
Sure, the goal is to allow user selection in terms of what photo or item is
used by an application from multiple sources fb/twitter/dropbox/linkedin and
standardize the responses in JSON for the app via our API.

So you would get a JSON response with Type: Image Location: .(source)...JPG
Name: linked name and title from any service essentially.

------
ronaktal
Any initial thoughts on the concept/site? Thanks in advance.

